# Saying goodbye!



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

No, I'm not leaving UKAPS..  ('Shame', some of you are probably thinking!)  

It was my last day in my current job today.  I've been there for almost 4 years and have got to know the guys I work with really well.

When I said my goodbyes today I could hardly keep it together!  Emotional times, that I've never experienced before when changing jobs.

Has anyone else had similar experiences?  I thought I was pretty 'tough' but I guess not so!    

Here's a photo of the leaving present the guys made me from scratch, using old bits and bobs.  I'm really happy with it, especially as the guys work on these things in their own time.






It's a model of a CBLS 200 (Carrier Bomb Light Stores) that holds four practice bombs.  The CBLS sits under the aircraft wing.  The practice bombs simulate the flight characteristics of 1,000lb freefall bombs in different roles.  They're not used so much these days, as PGM (precision guided munitions) are more accurate with (hopefully) less collateral damage.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Nov 2010)

I've had emotional goodbyes from places of work.
Unlike many memories they have not faded with time.

So I think I can empathise with what you are feeling George


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

Thanks, Matt.  And having met you it means that little bit more.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Nov 2010)

Getting soft mate? Nice feeling, I wish I felt the same way quitting my jobs  ...
Good luck on your next "project".
Nice gift btw!! Hopefully it's not ticking ... 

Mike


----------



## chrisfraser05 (12 Nov 2010)

Gutted mate, came as a complete shock to us out in Kandahar that they were retiring the Harriers!

Where you off to now?


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Nov 2010)

Time to man up, George. You are in the forces, don`t you know. It is a long time since I have messed about with CBLS on OTRs. I didn`t think the RAF still bothered with free fall munitions.

Where are you posted, anywhere good?

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2010)

Thanks, all.

I'm still at RAF Marham but posted on promotion to 93 Expeditionary Armament Squadron (formely known as Tactical Armament Squadron) to become an instructor in their training cell.  I'm looking forward to new challenges.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Nov 2010)

Sounds like a nice promotion, to an instructor? How will that change your day to day work load and time-off?  Still living away during the week?

I bet you'll miss being hands on with fixing things?  Though you'll also need to keep on top of new developments in the technology as well?

I've been at my company for 7 years now and its also my first place of work, I cant imagine what it'll be like leaving there! So I can sympathise.

Sam


----------



## Mr T (21 Nov 2010)

Crikey George, TAS?! Good luck mate. That place was the straw that broke the camels back for me. Now offshore (currently in port in Bergen, due to fly home today) and loving it. More money and only work 6 months of the year. All the best though, there are some damn fine Bombheads on TAS.


----------



## nry (21 Nov 2010)

Better pressie than i got when I changed jobs in September.  Pressie was OK, a fairly expensive LED watch, but given I've worn a more expensive watch at work for 6 years (wedding present from my wife) I don't really know what posessed people to buy me another watch...let's just say I don't have it anymore and would never have worn it!

A week before my 'speech' my colleague and I were talking and I said 'So long as they don't buy me a watch I'll be fine'!  How irnonic!

I was rather emotional about leaving too so I know where you're coming from!


----------

